# Frage zur Filterung



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2003)

Hi @ all,

ich habe seit 2 Jahren einen Gartenteich, den ich leider ohne Fachwissen angleget habe. Dabei habe ich wohl auch ein paar Anfängerfehler gemacht, die ich jetzt mit Euch hoffentlich wieder beseitigen kann.

Erstmal ein paar Infos:

Der Teich hat einen Radius von 2,5 m und ist in der tiefsten Stelle 1,30 m tief. Ich schätze den Wasserinhalt auf ca. 8000 l und habe seit Anfang an einen 4 m langen Bachlauf, der mit einer Oase Pumpe gespeist wird. Am Anfang habe ich 20 kleine Goldfische und 10 Shubunkins eingestzt die sich jetzt (nach 2 Jahren) sehr stark vermehrt haben. Eine genaue Anzahl kann ich leider nicht angeben, da ich übehaupt keine Ahnung habe wieviele Fische jetzt im Teich sind. Seit ungefähr einem Jahr ist auch einen Stör im Teich und seit 2 Wochen auch 2 wunderschöne Koi, die ich geschenkt bekommen habe. Dies ist auch der Grund warum ich mich an Euch richte.

Da ich noch nie einen Filter in diesem Teich hatte und der Fischbesatz immer größer wurde, ist der Teich sehr trüb um nicht zu sagen dunkel grün. 

Jetzt habe ich mir letzte Woche einen UV Filter für 15.000 l gekauft den ich vor den Bachlauf geschaltet habe und Tag und Nacht laufen lasse. (bis jetzt noch keine Besserung des Teichwassers zu sehen)

Dem nicht genug! Ich habe ebenfalls sehr viel im Internet über einen Teichfilter gelesen und mir einen selber gebaut, da mir die Fertigprodukte zu teuer waren.

Jetzt kommen meine Fragen an Euch!!!!


ERSTE FRAGE:

Wie soll ich den Filter, der drei Kammern je 50 l besitzt, bestücken?

In die erste Kammer Filtermatten? In die zweite Lavasteine? In die dritte Biokerne?????????

ZWEITE FRAGE:

Wie lange wird es wohl dauern bis das Wasser klarer wird?

DRITTE FRAGE:

Ich habe gelesen, dass man die KOI dreimal täglich füttern soll. Das mache ich auch. Leider essen aber alle Fische (bis auf den Stör natürlich) von dem Koifutter, so dass das Teichwasser durch den Stoffwechsel noch trüber geworden ist. Sonst habe ich alle Fische nur einmal am Tag gefütert.

Was kann ich dagegen machen?


VIERTE UND LETZTE FRAGE:

Habt ihr sonst noch Tips um den Teich klarer zu bekommen? 



Vielen Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe!!!!

Viele Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Tom,

erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen hier in unserem neuen Forum. Tut mir sorry, daß die Beantwortung deiner Frage etwas länger gedauert hat, weil der Ablauf hier durch diverse Cookie-Probleme gestört war. Das Problem dürfte jetzt für *ALLE* Mitglieder und Gäste gelöst sein, egal welches Betriebssystem oder welchen Internet-Browser jemand benutzt. 

Ich schneide nur ein paar Punkte an, weil es doch schon recht spät iss und ich morgen um 5.00 Uhr wieder aus der Kiste muss:

Koi und Stör ... ist etwas gewagt, wenn auch ned umöglich. Begründung liegt einfach darin,daß "normal" Winterruhe halten, der Stör nie oder besser kaum, er schwimmt immer umher ... das kann andere Fische stören.

Um deinen Teich klarer zu bekommen kann ich nur eins sagen:

- Filter anständig bestückt mit diversem Filtermaterial bzw. ergänzt (-> iss ein Thema für Lothar)

- Wasserpflanzen einsetzen (nur in Pflanzkörbe,weil du Kois hast *grübbel* ... obwohl, habe gelesen, die reissen die Dinger auch dort raus)

- Platz für einen Pflanzenfilter schaffen

Mehr kannste von unseren Experten lesen, die kennen sich da noch spezieller (halt jeden für seinen Bereich) aus

Mehr denke ich wirste morgen früh lesen können, Gute Nacht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2003)

*nur 4 Fragen ?*

Hallo Tom,

Du benötigst einen Bio-Filter UND einen Pflanzenfilter.

Ein Vortex (Regentonne umgebaut) oder eine Absetzkammer wäre gut,danach ein Bio-Filter,dazu kannst Du die 3 Kammern paralell
schalten,in jede Kammer 5 cm starke Schaumstoffmatten
einbringen,und zwar senkrecht stellen.
Dann benötigst Du keine Lava-Steine oder Bio-Kerne.
Eine 5 cm starke PPI-Äther Filterschaum-Matte hat 300 - 400 qm
Oberfläche/pro 1000 Liter Filtermaterial.

Gegen das Trübe Wasser kannst Du folgendes machen:

Filter einbauen,schnellwachsende Wasserpflanzen in den Teich
einsetzen,die Wasserwerte einhalten zu versuchen(PH=7,Nitrit und Nitrat
so niedrig wie möglich) und den Fischbestand nicht erhöhen,sparsam
füttern(3 mal täglich wenig ist besser wie 1 mal viel)

Ich füttere Wöchentlich ca. 5 Kg Koi-Futter(Teichgröße 21000 Liter)
habe kristallklares Wasser und sehr gute Wasserwerte.
PH=7,0
Nitrat=0
Nitrit=0
PO4=0

und mein Selbstbedienungsfutterautomat läuft 24 Stunden am Tag.

Dein Filter muß nur die Futtermenge abbauen können,und die
Wasserwerte einhalten können.

Ein Teich ist ein Biologisches Sytem und das arbeitet nicht in 
Akkord-Tempo.Bis ein Teich richtig eingelaufen ist dauert es
2 - 3 Jahre,aber klares Wasser kannst Du schon nach einigen
Wochen bekommen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2003)

Genau das war mir zum Thema beim Durchlesen schon aufgefallen: 
- Das Volumen kann nicht stimmen und
- viel zuviel Fisch.

Ich möchte auch noch einmal auf eine sehr interessante Diskussion hinweisen, die einmal bei "der-teich" geführt wurde: Danach hatte ein Filter die Aufgabe
- Grobschmutz mechanisch auszufiltern
- bei UVC Algen zu verklumpen bzw. Keime zu reduzieren
- Fischgifte in das weitgehend unschädliche Nitrat umzuwandeln.

Niemand konnte auch nur ansatzweise nachvollziehbar erklären, wie durch einen solchen Filter denn nun Nitrate oder gar Phosphate reduziert werden sollten/könnten. Mit anderen Worten: Ein Filter trägt zwar zum Wohlbefinden der Fische bei, vermindert aber nicht die Nährstoffmengen, sondern erhöht sie sogar (indem er Nitrat - reinen Dünger - aus Nitrit "produziert"). Die Frage also "Ich baue mir einen Filter ein, weil ich zu hohen Fischbesatz habe - wann werden Algen und Trübungen verschwunden sein ?" ist schon im Ansatz falsch gestellt. Es gibt keine Antwort darauf. Zu Recht weist Lothar deshalb auch auf Wasserpflanzen und - noch besser - einen Pflanzenfilter hin.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2003)

Vielen Dank erstmal an Euch alle! 

Zu ein paar Vorschlägen von Euch habe ich aber noch Fragen:

Welche Wasserplanzen könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?

Was ist ein Pflanzenfilter und wie lege ich so einen an?

Reiner hat geschrieben, dass ich den Fischbestand reduzieren soll. Wie kann ich das denn machen ohne den Fischen böses an zu tun? Gibt es vieleicht Zoohandlungen die Goldfische oder Shubunkins annehmen?

Viele Grüße und danke nochmal! 

Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Tom, 

teilen wir uns mal wieder die Aufgabe: Ich rede nicht von Dingen, von denen ich nicht die grösste Ahnung habe, verbreite mich aber schon einmal über Pflanzenfilter. 

(Übrigens zu den Wasserpflanzen: Hier kann jeder alles mögliche je nach persönlicher Erfahrung empfehlen - das wird Dir kaum weiterhelfen. Ich empfehle in solchen Fällen, sich den wirklich vollständigen Katalog von http://www.nymphaion.de als *.pdf-File herunterzuladen und sich die ausserordentlich guten Beschreibungen durchzulesen. Fotos gibt's leider keine, die sind im Web dann aber leicht zu finden - Google).

Zum Pflanzenfilter. Das Prinzip ist einfach. Bei Fischteichen oder immer dort, wo zu wenig Pflanzen vorhanden sind, um die im Wasser gelösten Nährstoffe herauszuziehen, legt man sich einen kleinen weiteren Teich an, der nur stark zehrenden Pflanzen vorbehalten ist. Bei den Pflanzen kommt es nicht auf Schönheit oder Ausgewogenheit an, auch darf (und soll sogar) der Teich ganz zuwuchern. Um die Nährstoffe endgültig aus dem Kreislauf zu entfernen, lichtet man die Pflanzen regelmässig stark aus und entsorgt die Biomasse auf dem Kompost. Ein Pflanzenfilter braucht nicht tief zu sein. 30 bis 50 cm reichen vollkommen aus. Zur leichteren Reinigung werden die Pflanzen in Körbe gesetzt, die ausschliesslich Kies enthalten. So verfügen sie über keinerlei Nährstoffe im Substrat und müssen diese aus dem Wasser ziehen. Zur Reinigung des Pflanzenfilters nimmt man die Körbe samt Pflanzen einfach heraus, schöpft oder pumpt den Teich leer und reinigt ihn gründlich. Die Körbe nebst Kies und Pflanzen werden abgespritzt und ausgespült. Versteht sich von selbst, dass das schmutzige Restwasser nicht in den Hauptteich gelangen darf. Es wird immer wieder gesagt (ich schreibe das so komisch, weil ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum das so ist :? ), dass die Fliessgeschwindigkeit des Wassers so gering wie möglich sein muss, was mit einer niedrigen Pumpenleistung (eventuell sogar über Schwerkraft) und einem flachen, breiten Becken erreicht wird. Normalerweise sollten 20 bis 30 % der Fläche des Hauptteiches für einen Pflanzenfilter ausreichen. Im Grunde ist die Funktion eines dicht bepflanzten Bachlaufes dem eines Pflanzenfilters sehr ähnlich.

Nun wirst Du sagen, dass Du ja ohnehin schon Pflanzen und auch Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich hast. Nicht nur, dass sich viele Fische gerne an den Pflanzen vergreifen und sie als Gemüsebeilage verzehren. Es ist zudem auch eine enorme Menge an Pflanzenmasse erforderlich, um Nährstoffe (Dünger) zu binden. Wie schon gesagt erzeugen Biofilter zusätzlich Nitrat, also reines Kraftfutter für Algen. So viele Pflanzen, wie erforderlich wären, kann man oft gar nicht im Teich unterbringen. Daher der Pflanzenfilter. Andere machen das (ebenso gut) so, dass sie einen Teil des Teiches von den Fischen abgrenzen und dicht mit Starkzehrern bepflanzen. Das ist dann ein in den Teich integrierter Pdlanzenfilter.

Mit besten Grüssen
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2003)

Ich habe gerade mal das Wasser in meinem Teich getestet:

PH=7,0 
KH=4,4

Das ist doch gar nicht so schlecht, oder? 

Vieleicht ist das Wasser besser als es auf dem ersten Blick aussiehtt?


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Reiner,

erster Grund: Einverstanden (aber nicht nötig, wenn der Pflanzenteich hinter einen Biofilter/Vorfilter geschaltet ist).

Zweiter Grund: Klingt gut. Aber das soll bei einem vergleichsweise schnell fliessenden Bach funktionieren, im Pflanzenfilter aber nicht ? Ich weiss, dieses Argument hört man immer wieder. - Ich glaub's aber trotzdem nicht. 

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2003)

*Thema Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo @ll,

sehr gutes Thema, der Pflanzenfilter, übrigens auch etwas, was man in den Fachbeiträgen behandeln sollte , biete mich sogar dafür an, allerdings erst in ein paar Wochen, bis des Forum so steht, wie ich/ihr euch das vorstellt.

So ganz komm ich aber auch mal dazu udn geb meinen Senf dazu ab.

Wie Stefan schon richtig ausführt .... es gibt gewisse Spielregeln in dem Zusammenspiel von Pflanzen,Fischen und Möglichkeiten, auch ohne Filter,also einen gekauften Filter, auszukommen, kommt allerdings immer auf den Teich an, manche Kombinationen sind ok, manche habe eine so entsetzliche Wirkung,daß eine Pflanze, die in unmittelbarer Nähe sitzt eingeht ....

Ein paar Links zu Wasserpflanzen:

__ Rohrkolben: 
Wasserschwertlilie : 

etc. kannste dir alle mal angucken, die meisten mit Beschreibung auf 

www.tommis-page.de

.... ein Bild von meinem Pflanzenfilter mache ich aktuell bald, sobald das Zeugs richtig wuchert ...

noch ne kleine Ansicht einer Bauanleitung,damit du Tom dir das vorstellen kannst, wie sowas in guter Ausführung aussieht ... keine Angst, leider konnt ich den aus Platzgründen ned so bauen ... ist also ned meiner:





Weitere wichtige Dinge für einen Pflanzenfilter:

- am besten mit Schwerkraft betreiben

- langsamer Durchfluss, optimal mit Drainagerohren, obene drauf Kiesschicht und stark wurzelbildende Pflanzen, eventuell Schwimmpflanzen, allerdings kritisch wegen der Reinigung

- starker Pflanzbewuchs -> erstens guter Nährstoffzehrer und zweitens Versteckmöglichkeiten für andere Bewohner

-Pflanzen nur in Pflanzkörbe setzen,um die Reinigung zu erleichtern

- Größe mind. 20-50 %, es kommt u.a auf Teichgröße,Fischbesatz und eventuelle Fütterung an

- Pflanzenfiltertiefe mind. 60cm -> Stefan, dort siedeln sich Kleinstlebewesen an, bei 30cm sind die im Winter tot, zumindest bei mir ...

Jo, das wollte ich nur mal noch schreiben, um dir auch mal bildlich was rüberzubringen , wie sowas aussieht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Tommi,

wenn das mit der Tiefe stimmen würde, gäbe es in der Natur verflucht viele tote Ecken. Aber Ihr mit Euren sibirischen Wintern *g*...

Die Sache mit dem langsamen Durchfluss ist mir immer noch nicht klar, ich bin da aber lernfähig und -willig.

Was ich sagen will: Natürlich klappt das mit einem Pflanzenfilter, wenn man sich neben seinen Fischteich noch einen grossen, erwachsenen Pflanzenteich baut. Aber das ist doch nicht Sinn der Übung und würde für viele zum unlösbaren Platzproblem. Gefragt ist für mich ein zusätzlicher Filter, nicht ein zusätzlicher Teich  :? . Nochmal zur Tiefe: Am besten ist es, wenn der Filterteich genau so tief ist, dass die Pflanzen exakt auf der richtigen Tiefe stehen, wenn die Körbe auf dem Grund (auf der Folie) platziert sind. Nur dann lässt sich der Pflanzenfilter einfach reinigen. Zuviel Wasser oberhalb der Pflanzkörbe sollte auch nicht stehen, denn sonst geht die Sauce drüber weg (HIER könnte ich allerdings einen Grund für eine langsame Durchflussgeschwindigkeit erkennen).

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2003)

*Tote Ecken*

Hallo Stefan,

leider haben wir hier im Saarland, generell in Deutschland viele Ecken und Kanten, im gegensatz zu euch, wo es richtig saukalt iss, schau mal Reiner an ....der geht im Mai noch Skifahren   

Sicherlich ist ein Pflanzenfilter eine Platzfrage, aber die Lösung find ich im Gegensatz zu gekauften Filtern ( ohne mal auf die Hersteller zu achten) wirklich absolut natürlich. Ob du nun einen gekauften oder selbst gebauten , natürlichen "Nebenteich" als Filter bezeichnest ... ok, iss für mich beides ein Filter, der eine natürlich, der andere unnötiges Geld und Technik .... geschweige denn mit den Problemen, mit denen gekaufte Filter behaftet sind, wie z.B. er setzt sich zu, man muss Starterbakterien kaufen, die Größe in Bezug auf das Teichvolumen ist anfangs ok, aber dann ? Die Fische werden größer, sie gebären neue Babyfische .... ne ... da wäre ein modular aufgebauter Filter sehr nützlich, aber gibt es den ? Nö ... habe noch keinen gesehen, den man erweitern kann .... einfach so, ohne gleich die größere, viel teurere Version zu kaufen (ohne davon zu reden,daß manche käufliche Filter für gewisse Teiche einfach nicht mehr ausreichen---> siehe Lothar, der betreibt zusätzlich sogar zu seinem Filter noch nen Pflanzenfilter !!!!)

Wegen dem langsamen Durchfluss, du hast doch meine Pics gesehen .... ich habe des so gelöst,daß am Anfang das Wasser einfliesst und durch den ganzen Teich muss, bis an das andere Ende, um wieder zurückzufliessen .... weiss garned, ob ich schon von der 3.Optimierungsstufe was reingestellt habe, ich glaubs ned ... hatte ja das Problem, daß meine 10000 l Pumpe zu schnell war, zuviel pumpte ... aber dieses Problem wurde durch eine Y-Abzweigung an der Pumpe gelöst, sodaß ich nur noch die Hälfte der Zeit durch den Pflanzefilter jage ...

Die Fragen, die sich mir stellen:

Was schwimmt oben ? Saubereres oder mit Ballaststoffen behaftetes Wasser ??

Wie lange braucht das Wasser wirklich, vom Anfang des Einfliessens, bis es zum ersten Mal Nährstoffe ergattern kann ....

....  wäre interessant, mal zu erfahren .... bin leider kein Biologe.... wie wäre es, wenn wir Gregor dazu mal befragen ? Der iss doch sowas ähnliches ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2003)

Tommi,

nur mal zu modularen Filtern ... schau mal bei Naturagart.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2003)

*Naturagart*

Hallo Stefan,

mittlerweile habe ich schon 30 Teiche verschiedenster Art und Besatz gesehen, aber noch keinen funktionierenden modular aufgebauten Filter, den von naturagart kenn ich allerdings noch ned, werde mal nachschauen ....

Tschüssi ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2003)

*Filter ?*

Hallo Tom,

Überbesatz,das kann man mit einem größeren Filter beheben,  ABER ...
... das problem mit den Krankheitserregern ?

Doppelte Fischdichte = Doppelte Dichte der Krankheitsereger.

So regelt sich der Überbesatz letztendlich von alleine.
Viele Fische die Rückenschwimmen machen .........

Man kann mit Technik noch einige % mehr herausholen,  ABER ...
... dann können Krankheiten zu Seuchen werden.
Und die Sache mit dem Überbesatz hat sich dann gelöst.

Und dann das Ganze Spiel von vorne,oder den Teich zuschütten ?

WENIGER kann MEHR sein !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2003)

Vielen Dank Euch allen nochmal! 

Ich habe jetzt beschlossen:

- als erstes den selbstgebauten Filter mit dem Filtermatrial zu bestück, das ihr mir empfohlen habt

- danach einen Pflanzenfilter anlegen

- weiter habe ich vor mir einen Skimmer zu kaufen. Ist der folgende in Ordnung? Preis/Leistung? 


Was für eine Pumpe brauch ich für diesen Skimmer? Die Pumpen, die ich jetzt habe liegen im Wasser und "drücken" das Wasser nach oben. Die Pumpe die ich aber doch für einen Skimmer benötige muss doch das Wasser aus dem Teich "ziehen". (Sorry besser konnte ich es nicht beschreiben)

Kann ich evtl. den Pflanzenfilter mit der Pumpe von dem Skimmer speisen?

Vielen Dank mal wieder im voraus! 

Greetz @ all

Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2003)

*Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Tom,

ich bin nicht der Experte in diesem Gebiet, in Sachen Skimmer und Schwerkraft .... aber eins weiss ich, ich würde es nur noch so machen, wie auf der folgenden Garfik dargestellt:







Sicherlich kann Lothar dazu mehr sagen, auch zu der Pumpe etc ..... für mich kommt , wenn ich nochmal einen Teich zu bauen habe, nur noch diese Lösung in Frage.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2003)

Das Problem ist halt, dass ich den Skimmer nachtäglich einbauen muss. Dann will ich halt das unangenehme mit dem nützlichen verbinden  und mit der Pumpe, die ich für den Skimmer brauche, den Pflanzfilter bewässern.

Ist das möglich?


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2003)

*Pumpe*

Hallo Tom,

bin zwar gerade wieder am Forum basteln ... kritzel aber trotzdem ne Nachricht ... also:

Ich übertrage das immer auf mein System, wenn jemand was fragt. Ich habe eine Pumpe im Teich, tiefste Stelle, die Leitung geht zum Vorfilter (Grobfilter), läuft dort selbstständig heraus über einen kleinen "Bachlauf" in den Pflanzenfilter, der erhöht gebaut ist, also höher als mein Hauptteich.

Anschliessend läuft er aus dem Pflanzenfilter (Folie durchlöchert, Tankverschraubung und Rohr (2 1/2" durch)) wieder selbsständig zurück in den Hauptteich .... ich weiss nicht, ob du meine Bilder auf meiner Seite gesehen hast ..... 

Zwecks Reduzierung der Pumpenleistung habe ich eine quasi "Y-Verzweigung" gebastelt, ein Abgang geht in den Grobfilter, die andere zurück in den Teich. Dies habe ich deswegen so gemacht, damit ich die Fliessgeschwindigkeit, mit der das Wasser durch den Grobfilter und den Pflanzenfilter geht , verringert wird.

Dieses Prinzip denke ich, sollte bei deinem Skimmer auch funzen ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2003)

*Skimmer*

Hallo Tom,

wenn Du einen Schwerkraftfilter hast,dann benötigst Du keine 
zusätzliche Pumpe.Einfach ein Schlauch vom Skimmer, mit Wanddurchführung duch die Teichfolie,zum Vorfilter.

Bei einer Gepumpten Version,Pumpe liegt im Teich,ein T-Stück
an der Saugseite der Pumpe anbringen,und das Wasser in den Filter pumpen.Siehe Tommi`s Zeichnung.
Aber das geht nur mit Pumpen die für eine "Trockenaufstellung"
umgerüstet werden können,Gewinde an der Saugseite.

Wenn das nicht möglich ist,dann eine zweite,kleinere Pumpe alleine
für den Skimmer anschaffen.
Das Wasser,das vom Skimmer kommt,saugt die Pumpe an und pumpt
es in den Filter.

Bei den zwei letzten Versionen kommen nur Pumpen in frage die Größere
Teile durchjagen können ohne Schaden zu nehmen.
Pumpen mit Geschlossenem Laufrad wie die Oase Nautilus-Baureihe
sind nicht so gut geeignet,durch eingesaugte Blätter kann das Laufrad
verstopfen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Miteinander,

ein sehr interessantes Thema, aber ich glaube, der Schwerkraftfilter (ich vermute, das ist das Teil mit dem "Ausgleichsbecken" auf Tommis Zeichnung?) - aber das sieht mir zu kompliziert und aufwendig aus.

Lothar - Du sprichst nun Pumpen an - für den Skimmer - und ich vermute, es ist egal ob Einbauskimmer oder sonstige Skimmer - die größere Teile problemlos fördern. Die Angabe der Schmutzpartikelförderung auf der Pumpe dürfte ja aber nicht ausschlaggebend sein, da dies nur durch das Gitter um die Pumpe herum begrenzt ist - auf was muß ich also beim Kauf einer Extrapumpe für den Skimmer achten, wenn Du schreibst, _"Bei den zwei letzten Versionen kommen nur Pumpen in frage die Größere 
Teile durchjagen können ohne Schaden zu nehmen. "_

Noch eine Frage zu diesem Schwerkraftfilter: Wenn man das Wasser an der tiefsten Stelle abpumpt (ich vermute, in dem "Ausgleichsbecken" hängt einen Pumpe?) - vermischen sich dann die Wasserschichten nicht zu stark - will heißen, wärmt sich das Wasser im Sommer dann nicht zu stark auf, wenn ich immer das kühlere Wasser nach oben hole?


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

*Skimmer*

Hallo Susanne,

Einige Pumpen haben ein "geschlossenes" Laufrad,z.b. Oase Nautilus,
diese Laufräder verstopfen wenn sie größere Faser-ähnliche Stoffe
befördern.Dann ausbauen,zerlegen,Laufrad säubern,zusammenbauen
und einbauen.Erstens kostet das Zeit,und zweitens kann man bei nicht 
sorgfältigem Arbeiten einige kapputmachen.Bei harten Teilen werden
beim Betrieb die Pumpeteile abgeschmirgelt.

Das vermischen der Wasserschichten im Sommer beugt einer 
Überhitzung des Teiches vor,und vermeidet den Hitzetod der Fische
besonders in flachen Teichen mit einer großen Oberfläche.

Bei Koi`s zum Beispiel wird es schon bei einer Wassertemperatur von
32 Grad kritisch.Kühleres Wasser kann mehr Sauerstoff binden.

Im Winter sieht es aber ganz anders aus.
Dann kühlt der GANZE Teich aus,bis unter 4 Grad, und dann wird es 
sehr Gefährlich für die Fische,sie sterben den Kältetod.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Lothar,

und ich dachte immer, die Fische wandern im Sommer in die tieferen kühleren Gefilde ab ....

Das mit dem Schwerkraftfilter hab ich noch nicht kapiert - hat jemand einen guten Link, wo ich eine Erklärung finde? Die gibts ja sicherlich irgendwo ausführlich erklärt - oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

*Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Susanne,

hört sich kompizierter an wie es ist.

Stelle Dir 2 Behälter,mit Wasser gefüllt,verbunden duch einen Schauch,vor.
Der eine Behälter ist der Teich,der andere der Filter.
Stelle eine Pumpe in den Filterbehälter und Pumpe das Wasser
in den Teichbehälter,der Teichbehälter wird nie zu voll und der 
Filterbehälter nie leer,das Wasser läuf immer durch den Schlauch
zum zum Filterbehälter zurück.

Bei einer gepumpten Version,die Pumpe ist im Teichbehälter,wird
der Filterbehälter vollgepumpt,das Wasser läuft durch den Schlauch
zum Teichbehälter.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2003)

*Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Susanne!

Schwerkraftfilter basiert auf  einfachen Prinzipien der Hydrostatik.
1. In miteinander verbundenen Gefäßen, die mit der gleichen Flüssigkeit
    gefüllt sind, liegen die Flüssigkeitsoberflächen gleich hoch.
    z. B. Schlauchwaage
    Grund dafür ist der hydrostatische Druckausgleich

2. Hydrostatische Paradoxon, d.h. der Gewichtsdruck einer Flüssigkeit am Boden hängt von der Gravitation, der Dichte und vor allem von der Höhe der Flüssigkeitssäule ab, dabei ist es egal welche Form das Gefäß (Teich, Filter) hat. Daher benötigt man theoretisch, wenn man das Bild von Tommi betrachtet, keine Pumpe vom Bodenablauf des Teiches (größere Wasserhöhe als im Filterbecken, daher auch größerer Druck) zum Filterbecken. Das ist die Theorie, wie es inder Praxis genau aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen. Man braucht sicher eine zusätzliche Pumpe zur Unterstützung der Schwerkraft, um die ganzen Verluste durch Rohreibung,
Filter usw. zu kompensieren - kann ich mir vorstellen. Theorie und Praxis unterscheiden sich wesentlich!!!
Lothar weiß da bestimmt bescheid
lg
Max


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2003)

*Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Susanne!

Schwerkraftfilter basiert auf  einfachen Prinzipien der Hydrostatik.
1. In miteinander verbundenen Gefäßen, die mit der gleichen Flüssigkeit
    gefüllt sind, liegen die Flüssigkeitsoberflächen gleich hoch.
    z. B. Schlauchwaage
    Grund dafür ist der hydrostatische Druckausgleich

2. Hydrostatische Paradoxon, d.h. der Gewichtsdruck einer Flüssigkeit am Boden hängt von der Gravitation, der Dichte und vor allem von der Höhe der Flüssigkeitssäule ab, dabei ist es egal welche Form das Gefäß (Teich, Filter) hat. Daher benötigt man theoretisch, wenn man das Bild von Tommi betrachtet, keine Pumpe vom Bodenablauf des Teiches (größere Wasserhöhe als im Filterbecken, daher auch größerer Druck) zum Filterbecken. Das ist die Theorie, wie es inder Praxis genau aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen. Man braucht sicher eine zusätzliche Pumpe zur Unterstützung der Schwerkraft, um die ganzen Verluste durch Rohreibung,
Filter usw. zu kompensieren - kann ich mir vorstellen. Theorie und Praxis unterscheiden sich wesentlich!!!
Lothar weiß da bestimmt bescheid
lg
Max


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2003)

*Theorie und Praxis*

Hallo Max,

Man muß die Rohre groß genug auswählen,dann benötigt man 
keine Zusätzliche Pumpe.Ich habe ein Rohr mit dem Durchmesser
von 100 mm Gewählt für 10 000 Liter Durchfluß/Stunde.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2003)

Hi Lothar,

Du hast mir letzte Woche folgendes geschieben:



			
				lothar schrieb:
			
		

> in jede Kammer 5 cm starke Schaumstoffmatten
> einbringen,und zwar senkrecht stellen.



Welche Vorteile bringt es, wenn man die Matten senkrecht stellt? Bei mir würde sich aus Platzgründen waagerecht anbieten.

Ich bin übrigens gerade dabei so viele Vorschläge wie möglich von Euch umzusetzen, um so schnell wie möglich auch in den Genuß von klarem Wasser zu kommen.

Heute habe ich einen kleinen "Fertigteich" gekauft, den ich als Pflanzteich einsetzen werde. Das Wasser soll direkt vom Pflanzteich (also dem Fertigbecken) in den Teich fließen. 

Habt Ihr Vorschläge, wie ich das am besten umsetze?


Greetz Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2003)

*Senkrecht*

Hallo Tom,

wenn die Matten senkrecht stehen fällt der Dreck herunter und Blockiert
nicht die Matte,Richtige Fießgeschwindigkeit Vorausgesetzt.

Warum muß ich meinen Patronenfilter NIE reinigen ?
Der Dreck fällt herunter und wird von den Bakterien zersetzt.

Klares Wasser ist nicht unbedingt Sauberes Wasser,trübes Wasser
kann besser für die Fische sein wie klares Wasser.

Klares Wasser sagt nichts, aber auch garnichts, über die Wasserqualität
aus.  

z.b.  PH = 3, Nitrit = 400 mg/l das Wasser ist kristallklar, aber die
       Fische machen letztes Rückenschwimmen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2003)

*Vielen Dank*

Hi @ all,

ich möchte mich nochmal für Eure Tips bedanken. Ich habe, soweit es ging, alles umgesetzt und das Wasser ist so klar geworden, dass ich seit gestern sogar auf den Grund des Teiches gucken kann. !!!! Echt klasse!

Danke

Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2003)

hallo tom,

auf tommis page

rechts oben gastteiche // jürgen-b

findest du bilder wie ich meinen  pflanzenfilter (fertigteich modifiziert)
in den teich zurückleite - nur als anregung.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

Hi @ all,

fast ein halbes Jahr später ist das Wasser jetzt so klar, dass ich sogar eine Zeitung auf dem Grund lesen könnte! 

Danke für alle Tips! 

Greetz Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

Glasklar die 2.


----------

